# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения >  Столешница

## Аркадий

Посоветуйте проверенную компанию где можно приобрести качественную и недорогую столешницу из искусственного камня.

----------


## Анатолий Валерьевич

Я бы вам посоветовал нормальную и недорогую столешницу искать через проверенные интернет магазины.

----------


## Дмитрий Остапов

Я тоже долгое время искал проверенную компанию где можно приобрести качественную и недорогую столешницу и мне знакомые посоветовали обратить внимание на https://vm-style.by там и приобрел по приемлемой цене.

----------

